# Toilet Paper Holder



## rjrombalski (Feb 5, 2014)

Good Day Members, Finished a solid North American Black Walnut Toilet Paper Holder. Used a Freud Roman Ogee bit 38-104, with my Bosch 1617EVS. Results were good. Dowel pins & glue were used to connect the arms. Finishing was performed with Watco Natural Oil. See photos. Your advice will be appreciated.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks good.

Advice, eh? OK, here is some advice. Put it in your bathroom, where it can be easily reached. :yes4: 
Not such a smart*** reply as might be thought - the holder in my older son's bathroom is situated so you almost have to be a contortionist to reach it. So, his toilet paper generally sits on top of the sink cabinet, where it can actually be reached.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Rich, a practical result.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Rich.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Not only is that a first-class holder--the paper is hung over the top like it should be!! 

I've never liked the one in my bathroom--never thought about making my own until now. Thanks for the inspiration. 

earl


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

My advice to you is to keep up the good work


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

greenacres2 said:


> Not only is that a first-class holder--the paper is hung over the top like it should be!!l


There are several very good reasons to hang the paper over the back, rather than the front:
1. If you have little kids, and/or cats, they tend to bat at the roll, and will roll the whole thing off if it hangs down the front. Hanging down the back just makes it turn.
2. It is easier to rip a section of paper off when it is hanging down the back, if it hangs down the front it often just keeps on spinning, dumping paper on the floor.
3. If you have to rewind paper on the roll, it is a lot quicker and easier to bat the roll and have the paper roll back up, then to have to roll it back on a roll with it hanging down the front. 
4. If you don't have little kids, still a good idea to hang it down the back, just in case you get company and they have a small kid(s) along. 

gThere are probably some other perfectly good reasons to hand it down the back, but I can only think of one more just now. 
It totally irritates some people if you turn the roll so the paper hangs down the back instead of the front. :lol: :dance3:


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

+1 Theo! 
Well done, Sir!!


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi Theo
Wife and I had that argument years ago. I made 2 roll holders- one for front roll paper and one for back roll and above them a magazine rack. Something for everyone!
Dennis


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

This is truly beautiful, Rich. It just goes to show you the job's not done till the paper work is finished. Congratulations. Billy Boy, Bill Major


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Rich ~ Nice design. I am contemplating building a toilet roll holder out of wood but would like to have the left and right side pieces made into whimsical shapes of hands. Additionally, I plan to use a large diameter dowel for the roll holder with a nob at one end and a sliding pin at the other end to release when changing rolls. This is the preferred method in some European countries. I am not a carver, so I am searching for some good drawings. Keep up the good work.

Bob


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

A very nice looking project. It should really help to keep up with all the paper work.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

My son, who has Downs syndrome, built a wooden paper towel holder. He insisted it belonged in the bathroom ?? -where it now holds 2 rolls of toilet paper at a time!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

64 ford said:


> Hi Theo
> Wife and I had that argument years ago. I made 2 roll holders- one for front roll paper and one for back roll and above them a magazine rack. Something for everyone!
> Dennis


Ah Dennis, you are truly a Statesman!! Great solution to one of the life's great conflicts. 

Theo, i'll take your points under advisement...but i'm still going over the top!! 

earl


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Your great project reminded me of one my father made for us when we moved into our house about 37 years ago. He added storage for a second roll of paper and the holder rod uses no springs. It's still in use today.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Which way over or under


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Semipro said:


> Which way over or under


When using corn cobs you require three. Two red, one white. You use a red one first, then a white one - to see if you need to use the second red one.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) requires that the paper be rolled over the top to the front. Folks with disabilities and/or limited use of their hands find this to be the preferred method. 

just sayin'


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> ADA (Americans with Disabilities Act) requires that the paper be rolled over the top to the front. Folks with disabilities and/or limited use of their hands find this to be the preferred method.
> 
> just sayin'


Never heard that one before. Interesting. Especially interesting because I've been on 100% disability since '96, and found that the paper over the back is much easier on me overall.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Theo,,, I've done quite a bit of ADA related work last few years.. I guess the thinking is that someone who may have had a stroke, or very limited use of their hand, can "paw" at the paper. When its hung over the front, it makes it easier to access.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Theo,,, I've done quite a bit of ADA related work last few years.. I guess the thinking is that someone who may have had a stroke, or very limited use of their hand, can "paw" at the paper. When its hung over the front, it makes it easier to access.


Yeah, I guess I can see where some people could feel that way. Myself, I would find it just as easy, or easier, to kind of bat up, with the back of my hand. 

Do me a favor. Ask some of those who have had a stroke or limited hand use, which way they think would be better, or if they think they would be the same - explaining how over the back would be easier to rewind too. I'm thinking probably no one has asked before, and the 'thinking' was thought by someone with no disability - which happens way too often, in my book. 
Thanks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Original thought*



rjrombalski said:


> Good Day Members, Finished a solid North American Black Walnut Toilet Paper Holder. Used a Freud Roman Ogee bit 38-104, with my Bosch 1617EVS. Results were good. Dowel pins & glue were used to connect the arms. Finishing was performed with Watco Natural Oil. See photos. Your advice will be appreciated.


Back to the thread hey Rich, did a great job we really like it hope you enjoy it for a long time!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Semipro, you must remove the corn from the cob. Otherwise, you get major skin abrasions. Also, corn worms can leave you with an even bigger mess.


----------



## rjrombalski (Feb 5, 2014)

Very cool. I shall try the "hanging-down-the-back-install." Your dissertation makes enormous practical sense, esp. with re: to kids.


----------



## rjrombalski (Feb 5, 2014)

Billy Boy, Thanks for your comment. I'll make a couple of more. Rich


----------



## rjrombalski (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear Bob, Fabulous idea. Send me a photo when you finish the holder.


----------



## rjrombalski (Feb 5, 2014)

beemor said:


> My son, who has Downs syndrome, built a wooden paper towel holder. He insisted it belonged in the bathroom ?? -where it now holds 2 rolls of toilet paper at a time!


Your son is quite creative.


----------

